# Current Listening Vol II



## Bas (Jul 24, 2012)

Kontrapunctus said:


> Despite being an SACD, don't expect audiophile sound: that format merely prevents the sound, which varies from awful to pretty good, from deteriorating further! If, however, you want to sit there with your jaw hanging open and chills running up and down your body, then this is the disc for your! Richter's playing is beyond intense in the dramatic passages, and so incredibly delicate in the quiet parts. His finger accuracy is staggering, too, considering the difficulty of the pieces and that these are live performances. Many thanks to Marschallin Blair for the recommendation.


----------

